# Tropical fish.



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

I currently keep tropical fish... African cichlids to be exact. i get mine from a guy in Falkirk however its always the same old same old. Theyre always healthy etc. but never any variety, and each week its pretty much the same stock he gets in......

Anyone know of any decent fish shops/aquariums in central scotland?


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I used to read this magazine, http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk and they have a section in the back for shops that people recommend, and then PFK would go and visit and do a write up about. Maybe you'll find one in there ?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Detail lover. I used to keep tropicals and have visited one or two mentioned on this list.

there should be something there to suit you :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use waterworld aquatics on Paisley road west

http://www.waterworldaquaticsglasgow.co.uk/

:thumb:


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Theres one in kirkcaldy m8 thats very well stocked in tropicals theres also a reptile shop aswell. however cant remember the name of it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I use waterworld aquatics on Paisley road west
> 
> http://www.waterworldaquaticsglasgow.co.uk/
> 
> :thumb:


Absolute year since I have been in there. But Brian is a great guy and certainty knows his Malawi's 
I would possibly call prior to a visit. So you can check when he is due his next shipment of the rarer species.
Gordon.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Much appreciated guys!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Riverside Aquatics, Stirling. They also have a shop at Williamson's Garden Centre Uphall, near Livingston. Not sure they do a lot of Mnumba though, Paisley road worth a look, 4 shops down there last time I was there.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

I used to go up to Ulitmate Aquatics in Cupar but that closed down 

As said the one in kirkcaldy is pretty good but a bit of a trek for you detaillover. There's a Maidenhead Aquatics opened in Glasgow somewhere this year, they're a big chain and I always wanted to at least visit one of their shops but were always south of the border.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm quite into my fish but just guppies nothing too ott. I use dobbies, a guy on Cumbernauld road in dennistoun and I would use paisley road west. If anyone ever wants any guppies I always have them breeding about 15 each


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

Best thing to do is find a local breeder ! I always got my best specimens from a guy in kirkcaldy

check http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Can't recommend any in that area but I used to keep and breed discus fish, I used to get some fish from a guy in England who travelled up to endinburgh regularly with regular orders, perhaps somebody may do a similar thing with cichlids.

Great past time fish keeping hugely therapeutic and good tank set up is the centre piece of any room


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Mtpagey said:


> I used to go up to Ulitmate Aquatics in Cupar but that closed down
> 
> As said the one in kirkcaldy is pretty good but a bit of a trek for you detaillover. There's a Maidenhead Aquatics opened in Glasgow somewhere this year, they're a big chain and I always wanted to at least visit one of their shops but were always south of the border.


UDA went bust??? FFS thats not good.

Maidenhead shops are great, but by god they are expensive. Visited one near Gatwick a few years back £12 for a corydora trilineatus!!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DasArab said:


> Visited one near Gatwick a few years back £12 for a corydora trilineatus!!!!


That is a good price, I had to pay £150 and all I got was Chlamydia...

:tumbleweed:

Is Corydora a fish?!?! it is...eh.... eh........ 



:lol:


----------

